# First ITX build - input very much appreciated



## Andynor91 (Aug 12, 2017)

So I'm moving abroad for a year, and I'm therefore in the process of building a PC.

I've been using pcpartpicker, and the build is listed further down below. In addition to this, I have a Sapphire RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB and a Samsung EVO 840 256gb from my old PC that I will take out and use, and I will also buy a Seagate Firecuda 2.5" 2TB HD to add to this new build.

Taking all the components in mind, 1) will there be any problems in compatibility/will I have any problems with space, building it, and will all the components work together? 2) Also, do I need to buy anything more in the form of cables or screws to build it?

I am also considering switching out the Pure Wings 2 case fan with the Silent Wings 3 instead. 3) Is it worth it? and which is more beneficial in this build, PWM or CWM?

Also a bit conflicted in regards to what I should do about the CPU combination - if I go for a 1600 + a C7 cryorig, the included stock cooler is wasted. It'd be $347 total for this option. However, if I do the 1600X + the C7 it'd be $386 total. I'd get a 200mhz boost guaranteed without OC and a more silent/better fan, but it would cost me $39 more. Now, this price is very close to a 1700 for $411, which includes a stock cooler, and might be wiser to go for in this case since it's 8C and only a $25 difference. That, or I could just go for the 1600 with the included stock cooler for $290. 4) What do people think would be the best option? Main use is gaming, and I don't have a big need for OC, though it'd be need to have some opportunity for it. The build being silent is a nice bonus too. I live in Norway, so it's somewhat more expensive over here with components.

All feedback and input is highly appreciated!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 5 1600 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor  ($197.88 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG - C7 40.5 CFM CPU Cooler  ($29.89 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* ASRock - AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX AM4 Motherboard
*Memory:* Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory  ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate - FireCuda 2TB 2.5" 5400RPM Hybrid Internal Hard Drive  ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Sapphire - Radeon RX 470 8GB NITRO+ Video Card
*Case:* Silverstone - Sugo SG13B Mini ITX Tower Case  ($39.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair - SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply  ($119.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* be quiet! - Pure Wings 2 51.4 CFM  120mm Fan  ($10.89 @ SuperBiiz)
*Other:* SilverStone Technology Universal ATX to SFX Power Supply Bracket RL-PP08B  ($10.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $659.61
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-08-12 15:59 EDT-0400_


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 12, 2017)

You do realize that you're paying $131 for a 600 watt PSU?  How about an EVGA SuperNOVA 550 G3 for $61 after MIR.


----------



## Andynor91 (Aug 12, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You do realize that you're paying $131 for a 600 watt PSU?  How about an EVGA SuperNOVA 550 G3 for $61 after MIR.



I don't think that one would fit in the ITX case as it's not SFX. Or would it?

Edit:
From Silverstones website - Maximum length for PSU is 150mm, we recommend 140mm due to varying connector locations on PSUs and the unique structure of SG13.

It's 150mm, and I want the best airflow/space possible without running into any problems while building it, so it seems like it's out of the question unfortunately.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 12, 2017)

Andynor91 said:


> I don't think that one would fit in the ITX case as it's not SFX. Or would it?


The case takes ATX PSU's, that's why you have an ATX to SFX adapter above.


----------



## Andynor91 (Aug 12, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The case takes ATX PSU's, that's why you have an ATX to SFX adapter above.



The adapter is just to get the SFX PSU mounted higher up for more space in this build. Could use it for an ATX PSU, but I don't want to take the chance because of what Silverstone states regarding the size. Edited my previous post btw.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 12, 2017)

You could easily use a 450 watt PSU, and those are often shorter.  The Seasonic FOCUS Plus Series SSR-550FX 550W is only 140 mm long.


----------



## Andynor91 (Aug 12, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You could easily use a 450 watt PSU, and those are often shorter.  The Seasonic FOCUS Plus Series SSR-550FX 550W is only 140 mm long.



Can't find it in Norway sadly, and not anything similar either at 140mm. Not the biggest selection. I can get the SF450 for $90 though. Would 450W be enough to power this system, and would it last for a long time with that kind of load? Thanks for the help


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 13, 2017)

Andynor91 said:


> Would 450W be enough to power this system, and would it last for a long time with that kind of load?


It will handle it just fine, but once again you're looking at a SFX PSU.  What is the availability of the Silverstone PSU's?  Their SFX PSU's come with the ATX adapter.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 13, 2017)

The 2TB firecuda HDD isn't worth the extra I'd say over a 7200RPM 2TB drive


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 13, 2017)

The Sugo is not a great case. Way too cramped and poor cooling imho. Although not quite as small, but much, much easier to build, take a look at the Cooler Master Elite 120 or 130, or maybe even the 110.

Note that the RAM might only run at 3066MHz, as they have two SKU's, one Samsung B-dies, one Hynix and you won't know what you get.

The case should come with all the screws you need and the motherboard will all the cables.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 13, 2017)

Small build are always things  I love. The downside of the SG13 case is the build quality, it is not known to be very solid with the metal easily bent and the front panel being plastic. I love the small size and alawyswanted to build in it. This might be a problem if you lug your case around a lot.

If I would you I would do the front PSU mod with the SG13 with the sfx power supply. This would allow the SG13 to used coolers up to 150mm or 155m without the psu overhead. Yes overkill it is an idea that I always wanted to do. The Sg13 have the front space to do this.

Go with the 1700 ryzen it is still the best bang for the buck. What is your budget?


----------



## Andynor91 (Aug 13, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It will handle it just fine, but once again you're looking at a SFX PSU.  What is the availability of the Silverstone PSU's?  Their SFX PSU's come with the ATX adapter.



Silverstone's PSU's are out of stock in all Norwegian webshops I checked :/ As for the SF450 - since it will be running at 83% load during peak (374W load peak for this build according to pcpartpicker), won't this have a big effect on the lifespan of the PSU? Also, won't the fans be going crazy high for the PSU if the load is this high?


----------



## Andynor91 (Aug 13, 2017)

Nuckles56 said:


> The 2TB firecuda HDD isn't worth the extra I'd say over a 7200RPM 2TB drive



Reason I'm going with the 2TB firecuda is because it's 2.5". The case only allows 2x 2.5" or 1x 3.5". I already have a 840 EVO, and will be getting the firecuda so I get 2 hd's in there. Can't find a good 7200RPM 2TB 2.5" drive around here, only 3.5".


----------



## Andynor91 (Aug 13, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> The Sugo is not a great case. Way too cramped and poor cooling imho. Although not quite as small, but much, much easier to build, take a look at the Cooler Master Elite 120 or 130, or maybe even the 110.
> 
> Note that the RAM might only run at 3066MHz, as they have two SKU's, one Samsung B-dies, one Hynix and you won't know what you get.
> 
> The case should come with all the screws you need and the motherboard will all the cables.



Went with the SG13 for the size, because I'm taking it in a backpack with me when I move abroad later next month. Only one I could find to be confirmed to fit in a backpack.

Do you have any other suggestions for RAM? Also, If I do go with the KIT I listed in the build - the worst case scenario is 3066MHz? Will this have a significant performance difference from 3200MHz in games? The 134Mhz difference that is. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Andynor91 (Aug 13, 2017)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Small build are always things  I love. The downside of the SG13 case is the build quality, it is not known to be very solid with the metal easily bent and the front panel being plastic. I love the small size and alawyswanted to build in it. This might be a problem if you lug your case around a lot.
> 
> If I would you I would do the front PSU mod with the SG13 with the sfx power supply. This would allow the SG13 to used coolers up to 150mm or 155m without the psu overhead. Yes overkill it is an idea that I always wanted to do. The Sg13 have the front space to do this.
> 
> Go with the 1700 ryzen it is still the best bang for the buck. What is your budget?



Could you elaborate on the Front PSU Mod? Interested in what you mean specifically.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 13, 2017)

I can tell you this about Silverstone SXF power supplies. I have the SF 300 in a very small case. The fan hardly ever spins. And when it does you can't hear it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 13, 2017)

Andynor91 said:


> Went with the SG13 for the size, because I'm taking it in a backpack with me when I move abroad later next month. Only one I could find to be confirmed to fit in a backpack.
> 
> Do you have any other suggestions for RAM? Also, If I do go with the KIT I listed in the build - the worst case scenario is 3066MHz? Will this have a significant performance difference from 3200MHz in games? The 134Mhz difference that is. Thanks for the help!



The Elite 110 is about the same size, give or take a few millimetres here and here.

For the RAM, depends on Gigabyte, I can't say, I have an Asus board. It really comes down to their UEFI and if you get Samsung or Hynix chips. Previous UEFI releases for Asus could only do 2933, but the latest couple of releases has support for 3066. I can't make it run at 3200...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 13, 2017)

are you really fixed on that case?
for ITX build i can suggest you silverstone rvz02, 
my friend uses it for his build, and he is using a GTX970 windforce in it no problem, 
plenty of room for cables, HDDs, and such.

as for the PSU, a good 450W psu is more than enough for that build, 
so i would get silverstone sfx 450 or the corsair sf450


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2017)

Andynor91 said:


> Silverstone's PSU's are out of stock in all Norwegian webshops I checked :/ As for the SF450 - since it will be running at 83% load during peak (374W load peak for this build according to pcpartpicker), won't this have a big effect on the lifespan of the PSU? Also, won't the fans be going crazy high for the PSU if the load is this high?



I run my htpc with a 6700k@4.5 and 1080ti off of the old bronze Silverstone sfx450w


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 13, 2017)

@Andynor91 you can use the "Multi-Quote" button instead of quadruple posting...


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 13, 2017)

Andynor91 said:


> Could you elaborate on the Front PSU Mod? Interested in what you mean specifically.



Here like this masterpiece example with a scythe mugen 3 cooler. The power supply is moved in front so you can use a big cooler without compromises. An SFX power supply would be much easier to do this mod being much smaller. This can allow you to over clock your CPU or makes it much cooler.


----------



## Andynor91 (Aug 13, 2017)

AhokZYashA said:


> are you really fixed on that case?
> for ITX build i can suggest you silverstone rvz02,
> my friend uses it for his build, and he is using a GTX970 windforce in it no problem,
> plenty of room for cables, HDDs, and such.
> ...



So I've more or less finished up my build, with the exception of the PSU.

Some people have told me that the SF450 would be sufficient, as it's a quality SFX PSU to begin with (as you noted), even with the peak load of my build being 374W. Others have said the SF450 wouldn't be enough for this build over the long-term. I have also read at several other forums that the SF450 is supposed to be much quieter than the SF600, and that the SF600 is somewhat of a lottery when it comes to the fan/fan-profile (one person went through 6 of them, with only 2 being silent/quiet). Adding to this, will the SF450 remain its quiet operation even with this build/under this peak load? I also want to do a mild OC of the 1600 to 1600X speeds, but that's it for the overclocking part.

Both also come with a 7 year warranty, so that's nice. It's a $37 difference between the two.

You still think 450W would be sufficient and pose problem to stress/noise/heat?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 13, 2017)

Here's my Silverstone Sugo SG05B


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 14, 2017)

That's super neat unlike me CM Elite 130 build


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 14, 2017)

Andynor91 said:


> So I've more or less finished up my build, with the exception of the PSU.
> 
> Some people have told me that the SF450 would be sufficient, as it's a quality SFX PSU to begin with (as you noted), even with the peak load of my build being 374W. Others have said the SF450 wouldn't be enough for this build over the long-term. I have also read at several other forums that the SF450 is supposed to be much quieter than the SF600, and that the SF600 is somewhat of a lottery when it comes to the fan/fan-profile (one person went through 6 of them, with only 2 being silent/quiet). Adding to this, will the SF450 remain its quiet operation even with this build/under this peak load? I also want to do a mild OC of the 1600 to 1600X speeds, but that's it for the overclocking part.
> 
> ...


the 450W should be enough for most modern single GPU build, 

the RX470 is 170W, the CPU is around 90W give or take, 
RAM, fans, SSD is around 50W total,

so you are only using around 300+W from the PSU, and that is when all of them are fully loaded, (ie. benchmark)

normal gaming load should be around 200-225W, so you are well within the capacity of the SF450 PSU


----------



## Andynor91 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone for helping me out with this build. I ordered the components today.

One last question: will standoffs be included in the motherboard box, or do I have to buy these separately?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 15, 2017)

standoffs are included in the case usually


----------

